# Slot Car Show in St. Louis, MO



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

March 29th, 2009 @ Orlando Banquet Center is the next slot car show at St. Louis. If you need more information you can email [email protected] 
Kids under 6 are free. General admission @ 9:00 am is $4.00. Early bird @ 8:00 am for $12.00.
I no ties to this, just enjoy going. Spreading the word to help the slot car guys out.
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone else going to this show?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the flyer with driving instructions posted on my website, there is a link on the home page at www.marioncountyraceway.com
Unfortunately, my son's basketball schedule will not allow me to attend this one. The first one I have missed in several years. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have gone the past 4 or 5 years. I am like a kid in a candy shop when I go there. Phil Pignon from RRR is always there.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like the weekend tournament has been canceled and I may get to attend this event after all!! Wahoo!!
Hope to see everyone there!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

This weekend!!!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Sunday, March 29th*

Show this Sunday, March 29th... Be there!!!

Show flier link:
http://www.marioncountyraceway.com/files/Events/Swap_Meet_03-29-09.htm

Gary 
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wish I could go.  Do they have a show in the fall?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

They usually have a show in November.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

see you their in seven in a haif hours fcb.hope to be their early.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I thought it was a good show. Well attended and many vendors. RRR was there as usual, but for the first time in my memory MEV was also there. Of course I had to get a couple of bodies from each of them. I also bought ten other slots. Spent about $200 and got a few good bargains. Got a few things I've been looking for for a while too. For me it was a good day.
hojoe


----------

